# Sprechblasen



## JavaForever (7. Sep 2010)

hallo forum!
ist es mit java möglich diese lustigen kleinen sprechblasen zu erzeugen, die ab und zu in der windows taskleiste erscheinen(z.b. "Der Computer ist eventuell gefährdet!"), und wenn ja: wie?


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Sep 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16.14 Menüs und Symbolleisten
(displayMessage)

https://balloontip.dev.java.net/

bzw. allgemein mal nach system tray oder balloon message suchen


----------



## SlaterB (7. Sep 2010)

im einfachsten Fall wenig schön
http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/tooltip.html


----------

